# Nissan GT-R R35 vs R34 in Sweden, 4 cars



## P993 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow. Has the picture been photoshopped?


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

It turned out real good Dan  now I need some sideskirts pronto on my car.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Is any part of those pictures actually real?


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Most of the objects in the pictures are real. He´s a real good photographer. Check his website at dmfoto.nu

Scroll the list at the bottom of the website to see some real good photos. Love the KTM photos.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ljungberg said:


> Most of the objects in the pictures are real.


I'd agree with the objects being real but those aren't photographs above they photoshops IMO - still good but not real.

Have a look under the front of both cars and the side of the silver car in the first pic...


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

its just hdr photography, imo it makes it alot better you can see details that you couldnt see before. it makes everything vivid though


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Can you explain the shaddows then as they don't all fall the same way?
(not being funny BTW, great pics; they just look heavily photoshopped to me)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

We are familiar with HDR. The question was 'Have they been photo shopped?'


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

well if he used a pp light editor it would make sense.


----------



## P993 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi guys
The cars were there and the background is real.
Yes I use PS to edit the photos and some parts have been modified and polished, mostly reflections and litter in the background.
I don't use HDR but I used studio lighting on the first picture to light the cars. The second picture is without lighting because it started to rain.
I use lighting on all my work but consider my work as artwork more than faithful reallife snapshots.
Enjoy the pics without over analyzing everything =)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Not over analyzing. Just curious as they are too real if you get me.


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

the background you can see through the windscreens on every one if you look carefully so i would say they are real,they just seem to jump out of the photo,nice work p993,if only i could squueeze mine in the middle and i have my dream poster


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

oh yes and a r32,then it would be priceless


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pic mate


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

you cant help but love all skylines really,they all have their own special spell for all ages


----------



## P993 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys

Here is a mobile pic from one of the owners


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

if you need a nice black r33 gtr let me know p993 i always thought it was real


----------



## xanavi1 (Sep 5, 2008)

how come the red 35 has a no23 on the side of it in one picture and in the other it does not have it:s


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

All the pictures have been photoshopped, hence why the photo looks so amazing aswell.


----------

